# Was ist von dem Kauf kleiner Koi zu halten?



## Arnold (11. Okt. 2006)

Hallo miteinander !!!
Ich lese jetzt schon seit einige Wochen interessiert eure Beiträge.
Und heute hätte ich dann auch mal eine Frage.
Ich habe, nachdem ich meinen Gartenteich im Frühjahr fertiggestellt hatte, erst einmal kleine Koi ,die so ca. 7 cm. groß waren eingesetzt, weil die nicht so teuer waren. Ich hatte mich nicht getraut gleich mit größeren Koi zu beginnen, weil da, falls etwas schiefgeht und ein Tier stirbt, der finanzielle Schaden doch schon beträchtlich ist. Um die Tiere hätte es mir allerdings genau so Leid getan falls welche gestorben währen.
Dieses war und ist auch bis heute nicht der Fall.
Und nun zu meiner Frage.
Wie sind die Zukunftsaussichten was Wachstum und sonstige Entwicklung der Tiere anbelangt?
Der Koi Händler hat mir gesagt das die Fische 1 Jahr alt sind. Dann hat er mir  Fische gezeigt die auch 1 Jahr alt, aber schon ca. 25 cm groß waren. 
Er sagte das die von mir gekauften Koi ein nicht so großes Wachstumspotenzial hätten und immer relativ klein bleiben würden.
Hat jemand von Euch Erfahrungen mit solchen kleinen Koi, die schon über längere Zeit gehen ?


----------



## Olli.P (11. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Was ist von dem Kauf kleiner Koi zu halten?*

Hallo Arnold,

ersteinmal ein Herzliches Willkoimmen hier im Forum!!!!

Arnold,ist das dein richtiger Name??

Ob die einen oder anderen Koi mehr oder weniger Wachstumspotential haben kann dir sicherlich "nur" der Händler/Züchter deines vertrauens sagen oder auch nicht!
Das liegt mit sicherheit auch daran wie die Koi dort gefüttert werden. Und wenn wir mal ehrlich sind; futter ist auch beim Händler mit unkosten verbunden!! Wenn man sich da vor das ein oder andere Jungfischbecken stellt 
sind die doch meistens sofort da und meinen die bekommen was zu futtern.

Von verschiedenen Händlern/Züchtern die wir in letzter Zeit besucht haben kann man nur eines sagen; die richtige Farbgebung der Koi ist erst bei einer größe von ca. 15cm, bzw. im alter von ca.1 Jahr abgeschlossen. Wobei dann immer noch die größe der Farbflecken mit dem Wachstum, usw. zusammenhängt variirt.

Sicherlich wird aus einem nicht so teuren Koi "KEIN" Grandchampion!!!

Wer sich wie teure oder günstige Koi zulegt bleibt jedem sich selbst überlassen   (liegt ja auch immer am Budget das man zur verfügung hat ).

Und wachsen tun die kleinen bei richtiger haltung und gutem Futter auch von alleine!!
Wer wie schnell Wächst ist m.M. nach wiederum der Natur überlassen.
Wir hatten z.B. nach unserem Urlaub ca. 25 Junge Koi in unserem Teich. Da unsere letzten beiden, Wir haben 3 Kinder noch relativ jung sind 8+11 Jahre hielten wir es für uns und die Kids sehr interessant ihnen einmal zu veranschaulichn wie das mit dem Wachstum so ist.
Und jetzt nach ca. drei Monaten kann man schon gut das ergebnis sehen:
der Größte Jungfisch ist schon ca. 4-5cm lang, der kleinste ist bei ca.1-1,5cm stehen geblieben....

Liegt das jetzt am Wachstumspotential??? Keine Ahnung aber bei uns ist es doch genauso. Der eine wird größer der andere nicht. Der eine wächst schneller der andere nicht. Aber heißt das,
 das jeder der nicht so schnell wächst nicht auch groß werden kann???   



Gruß


Olaf


----------



## Arnold (11. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Was ist von dem Kauf kleiner Koi zu halten?*

Hallo Olaf, ja, Arnold ist mein richtiger Name.
Ich glaube mit dem was Du über die Fütterung gesagt hast, hast Du recht.
Denn was mich sehr erstaunt hat ist, das die Koi die 1 Jahr gebraucht haben um ca. 7 cm groß zu werden, nach 4 Monaten in meinem Teich schon so ca. 11 - 12 cm groß sind. Allerdings nicht alle. Bei einigen ist es so wie mit deinen Jungen Koi, die sind in der Zeit kaum gewachsen.

Gruß

Arnold


----------



## thaldor (11. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Was ist von dem Kauf kleiner Koi zu halten?*

also koi verändern bzw. intensivieren ihre farbe bis zur geschlechtsreife (2 jahre männchen bzw 3 jahre weibchen). bis dahin wachsen sie auch "schnell", nach der geschlechtsreife nur noch langsam, da eiweiß und proteine für die produktion von laich zusätzlich verwendet wird. es gibt koi mit hohen wachsentumspotenzial und welche mit wenig, die werden meist vor der verschiffung in japan schon aussortiert und dementsprechend teurer verkauft. 

euro kois, also kois die in europa gezüchtet sind haben meist weniger wachstumspotenzial und vor allem "häßlichere" farben (is geschmackssache, aber farben sind nicht so ausgeprägt) und werden meist auch nich so groß wie gute japaner....

futter ist ebenfalls wichtig für wachstum und farbe und träg dazu maßgeblich bei...


----------



## ferryboxen (11. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Was ist von dem Kauf kleiner Koi zu halten?*

hallo

warum sollen eurokoi nicht so ausgeprägte farben haben oder nicht sehr gross werden - war am wochenende bei einem züchter von eurokoi.....superschöne tiere mit den tollsten farbabgrenzungen - einjährige in einer grösse von ca. 25 bis 30 cm - zweijährige in einer grösse von 35 bis 50 cm - und garantiert nicht von einem japaner zu unterscheiden - seine zuchttiere von allerbester qualität bis 95 cm gross - ich konnte mich kaum sattsehen.

gruss lothar


----------



## Arnold (12. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Was ist von dem Kauf kleiner Koi zu halten?*

Hallo,
woran erkenne ich eigentlich das der als einjährig angebotene 30 cm  Koi  in Wirklichkeit nicht schon 3 oder 4 Jahre alt ist?


----------



## thaldor (12. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Was ist von dem Kauf kleiner Koi zu halten?*

ich bezog die aussage nicht auf alle, darum steht dort "meist"

ich hab bis dato nur euro kois gesehn die deutlich unterscheidbar waren und die teilweise nach nen paar jahren kaum noch farbe am leib hatten. einige japaner haben auch eine schlechte farbgebung, ausnahmen gibt es nunmal immer


----------



## Arnold (12. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Was ist von dem Kauf kleiner Koi zu halten?*

Ich meinte das jetzt garnicht speziel auf Eurokoi bezogen. 
Ich habe meinen Koiteich in diesem Jahr angelegt und mir erst mal nur einige kleine Koi angeschafft. 
Ich möchte mir im nächsten Jahr einige größere Koi anschaffen und wüsste deshalb gerne ob es Möglichkeiten gibt, zu erkennen ob der Koi den der Händler mir als einjährigen Riesen verkauft, nicht ein vierjähriger Zwerg ist.


----------



## rainthanner (12. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Was ist von dem Kauf kleiner Koi zu halten?*



> war am wochenende bei einem züchter von eurokoi.....superschöne tiere mit den tollsten farbabgrenzungen - einjährige in einer grösse von ca. 25 bis 30 cm - zweijährige in einer grösse von 35 bis 50 cm - und garantiert nicht von einem japaner zu unterscheiden - seine zuchttiere von allerbester qualität bis 95 cm grossar,


 

Hallo Lothar

gibt es einen Link, oder nähere Angaben zu dem Züchter? 
Würde mich schon sehr interessieren. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## ferryboxen (12. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Was ist von dem Kauf kleiner Koi zu halten?*

hallo rainer

kann dir bei intresse die privatadresse zukommen lassen - ist ein älterer herr der aus leidenschaft koi züchtet - hilft einen bei problemen jederzeit weiter - ist so verrückt ( das meine ich positiv ) das er einen teich im haus hat.....der geht sogar unter dem fussboden weiter - er hat wirklich aussergewöhnlich schöne koi - züchtet er eine bestimmte varietät behält er den ersten nachwuchs solange bis er sicher ist das in dieser kreuzung genügend wachstumspotenzial vorhanden ist - er züchtet nicht aus profit,sondern aus liebe am koi.

gruss lothar


----------



## Uli (12. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Was ist von dem Kauf kleiner Koi zu halten?*

hi,
hatte bis jetzt nur thaikoi und habe mir vor kurzer zeit einen japankoi gekauft.
bin mal gespannt wie unterschiedlich sich die nächstes jahr entwickeln.
gruß uli


----------



## rainthanner (12. Okt. 2006)

*AW: Was ist von dem Kauf kleiner Koi zu halten?*



> kann dir bei intresse die privatadresse zukommen lassen


 
laß gut sein, Lothar. 
Mach Fotos, wenn du mal wieder da bist.  


Gruß Rainer


----------

